# 47 Backhoe Tips



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 9, 2004)

I was talking to a JD tech about some issues I encountered with a 47 backhoe on my 4310 and he gave me a few tips that others might find useful.

One issue is rockshaft adjustment. The rockshaft has to lift really high to pull the hoe into position during installation. When adjusted to lift high enough the rockshaft may then not drop far enough to allow implements to be picked up (at least when using IMatch). By slipping some bushings over the rockshaft pins before installing the backhoe you can gain an extra 3/8" or so of lift which helps make hoe mounting a bit easier.

Also, when removing the backhoe a hose has to be connected to close the power beyond hydraulic circuit. I found that it is difficult to connect the hose because the male connector doesn't have a straight shot into the female due to interference with the seat pivot bolt. If the seat bracket is moved to the other side of the mounting plate an additional 3/8" or so of clearance is gained, which makes all the difference.

Hope this info helps somebody out there


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Have you dug any stumps up with it yet?


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 9, 2004)

I've dug out a couple. A six and an eight incher. These are douglas fir stumps so they're not real deep. It takes awhile to get the hang of the hoe, but I got the six inch stump out in one bite!


----------

